# iCloud enfants



## Le Baron (18 Septembre 2014)

Hello,
Est ce que quelqu'un saurais si il est possible de changer le statut d un compte iCloud adulte en un compte enfant ? J'ai essayé de corriger la date de naissance mais c'est impossible un message me dit qu'il faut l'accord des parents.Et je ne sais pas comment faire .

Merci d'avance 
Salutations 

Flo


----------



## CBi (19 Septembre 2014)

Je ne suis pas sûr de ce que tu appelles un "compte enfant"

Avec la fonction Partage Familial de iOS8, tu peux inviter le titulaire d'un autre compte (également sous iOS8) à faire partie de ta famille, quel que soit son âge. A vérifier si, une fois que c'est fait, tu peux ou non modifier sa date de naissance pour le faire retourner en enfance. 

Mais a priori, un compte enfant ne peut être créé qu'à partir d'un compte adulte "parent".


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2014)

CBi a dit:


> ...Mais a priori, un compte enfant ne peut être créé qu'à partir d'un compte adulte "parent"...



Moi c'est aussi, ce que j'ai compris. Parce que cela n'aurait pas de sens, le compte enfant aurait tous les droits.


----------



## sdick (19 Septembre 2014)

J'ai également besoin de convertir un compte icloud déjà existant en compte "enfant". La raison est simple: mon fils a un compte iTunes depuis des années dont moi seul connaît le mot de passe et sur lequel il a déjà pas mal d'appuis et de musique. Comme il est loin d'être majeur, je voudrais donner le statut Enfant à son compte pour pouvoir autoriser les achats à distance... Mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment le faire car en l'ajoutant à la Famille il prend automatiquement le statut adulte.


----------



## Le Baron (19 Septembre 2014)

" je voudrais donner le statut Enfant à son compte pour pouvoir autoriser les achats à distance"



C'est exactement se que je souhaites faire


----------



## romg13 (8 Octobre 2014)

gros soucis pour moi pour la création d'un compte enfant, l'iphone me dit que j'ai une carte de *débit* et que pour la création de ce compte, je dois avoir une carte de *crédit* !

la différence n'est pas bien claire mais après etre allé dans un apple store, je suis resté sans réponse, le vendeur a eu le meme message que moi et n'a pas pu aller plus loin, j'ai donc appelé l'apple care en leur expliquant bien que ma carte est une visa tout à fait standard en france et tous les gens qui ont essayé dans mon entourage, arrivent au meme message !

il y a une personne de l'apple care qui suit mon dossier, mais elle ne fait que me répéter que je dois avoir une carte de crédit pour créer un compte enfant !! je précise que ma carte fonctionne parfaitement sur l'apple store, et elle est meme partagée avec le compte itunes de ma femme, sans aucun soucis 

creer un compte enfant parait etre une excellente solution, les enfants n'ont pas votre mot de passe et vous devez valider les achats pour eux, c'est génial, si ça marche !!

si vous rencontrez le meme probleme que moi, envoyez un mail (en français) à dulcelina_costa@apple.com

c'est elle qui est en charge du dossier 

carte de débit: la plus courante, La carte de débit est la carte bancaire « traditionnelle ». Il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;un des moyens de paiement fournis lors de l&#8217;ouverture d&#8217;un compte courant dans n&#8217;importe quelle banque. Lors d&#8217;un achat effectué avec une telle carte, le compte qui lui est rattaché est directement débité.

carte de crédit: Les dépenses effectuées avec une carte de crédit ne sont plus débitées sur un compte bancaire, mais sur une réserve de crédit renouvelable ou revolving


----------



## rmosse (4 Février 2016)

Le Baron a dit:


> " je voudrais donner le statut Enfant à son compte pour pouvoir autoriser les achats à distance"
> 
> 
> 
> C'est exactement se que je souhaites faire



J'ai toujours ce problème, le compte icloud de mon fils est un compte adulte dans mon partage familial et je voudrais  le migrer/transformer en compte enfant, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi à le faire?


----------

